# t.v. ?



## lillyen10

have woo evew wonded what a t.v welly is. i think its mgical:magicwand:





POE :zoro:


----------



## hartleybun

we has got tv - it keeps our hoomins quiet - they dont notice we is chewing somefing - like me hoomins quilting
from roxy and hartleybun rex


----------



## lillyen10

*hartleybun wrote: *


> we has got tv - it keeps our hoomins quiet - they dont notice we is chewing somefing - like me hoomins quilting
> from roxy and hartleybun rex


cool my hoomins all ways watch on the tv what do tv mean:??


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Its that big black box in fron of my moms couches. 

Its make pretty pictures and make noise. I like to watch it sometimes to


----------



## Jeff_F

My daddy has one and he lets me watch it from time to time. Animal planet is my fav!!

Esta!!


----------



## lillyen10

momma dada buba and sissy aways aways watch it when i'm out


----------



## lillyen10

have you ever chewd on on of da wirs i nevr hav:tears2: but iv herd:lurkerday ar tasty


----------



## Bo-Peep

i dint eva choo eni wirs :angel:but wun dae Chutney skwoshd bihind the sofa, an she chood da wirs to mommyz lamp an Chutney sed they wur velly velly tasty indeed but me an Chloe nose that it is norty to choo wirs an wen mommy got home from wurk she woz velly KWOSS wiv Chutney :shamean mommy noo it woz Chutney wot had been norty not us bikos she had seed hur go bihind the sofa on sumfing she korld a webkam.

Bo-Peep.
xxx


----------



## lillyen10

ise jus chewd won chree daes ago it was tastee :mrsthumper: yums yums


----------



## Bo-Peep

Oh noooo :shock:Wot did yor mommy sae? Woz she vewy kwoss wiv yoo?


----------



## UsagiBanana

I tink dat chewing dah wirez is a baaad ting becoze when I evwen twied sniffing one, momma got vweeery mad at mee. I twy not to do it againz.


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Wires are nommy and all, but you know what reallytastes good? TV remote control buttons. Nom nom!

Uh oh! Here comes my hoomin again! She keeps givin' me funny looks when I hops off her chair. Hehehe.

Gus


----------



## Bo-Peep

YAY - i finks yoo iz rite Gus :highfive: The big wabbit Chutney telld me dat tv rimote buttons ar the nommiyest fing in the hole wide wurld tu eet 

Chutneyeetid FOR buttons wun dae wenmommy went tu wurk an left the rimote on the sofa, an du yoo noe, sinse then mommy haz neva eva ergen left the tv rimote on the sofa. I fink dat iz vewy vewy meen ov mommy bikos i iz wontin to twy nomming on dem.


----------



## MeAndB44

I wuz nomming on sum kardbord an mom tuk eet out of mah howse bicuz i waz swawowing eet.


----------



## bunbunluv123

a twe vwe is a box that have good cwords two chew!!!(but downt twy it at hoome):magicwand:


----------



## sparney

it is a big box wid moovin pictures on it. its really weerd and like i dunno but i was watchin what my nowner called a cartooooon film and it ad a big and a girl on it. then i peed on her so i went back into my hutch


----------



## skateyc

> have you ever chewd on on of da wirs



Trust me, they are extremely tasty! Mum's telly is just one of the many electronic devices I have successfully destroyed! I'm quite the electrician


----------



## lillyen10

*Bo-Peep wrote: *


> Oh noooo :shock:Wot did yor mommy sae? Woz she vewy kwoss wiv yoo?


momma wadnt but dada was he woodnt hold me for a wong time


----------



## AquaticRex

we has one! my mum had her little one brought up from her original home and put it in my room. she turns it on when she is in the room playing with me ^_^


----------



## lillyen10

do you have a favowite show? mine is danny fantwom but it not on vewy often

poe


----------



## Anaira

I like it when the Rugby, or the boxing is on! That's the only time I get to watch tv, because one of the humans is allergic to me, so I'm not allowed in the living room. But she doesn't like sports, so I get to snuggle down on the sofa with mum and watch the All Blacks beat everyone.


----------



## MiniLopHop

hi! i'm Houdini and the spokesbun for owr howse. we wuv tv cuz momma cuddles us every night while it is on. we each have our faborites. i wuv "sponge bob square pants" cuz he gibs me good ideas on how to be naughty. i gez bwushed duwring the shows cuz i haz beautifwl long hairz.

my bunwife, Cinderella, prefewrs girwy shows like "clean sweep" or "say yes to the dress". i finks is her fawlt momma puts bows in my hairz sometimes.

my bun-in-law, Becky, will watch any chick flick and will soak up all de attenshon she can get. dat girwl habs no shame, she eben wicks momma durwing tv time!

her husbunny, Indy, doesnt wike tv. he onwy has one eye so is hard for him to see it an he downt like coming up here. he prefewrs soft music and a massage for hibs special time.


----------



## lillyen10

*MiniLopHop wrote*


> her husbunny, Indy, doesnt wike tv. he onwy has one eye so is hard for him to see it an he downt like coming up here. he prefewrs soft music and a massage for hibs special time.


is he an old bun?:shock:


----------



## MiniLopHop

nope, hez 3. hiz owriginal captor wuz vewy mean. he wuz in a cage too small and neber gotz clweaned. hez eye and ear gotz inphected buz dey no taks himz to vet. When hez phinally gez to rescue de phix himz up. Now hez spoiled likes da rest ob uz. mommy makes suwer we happy 



dis iz da side dat has an eye









dis iz Becky








dis iz my bootiful bunwife








dis iz me


----------



## lillyen10

your bunny wife is vewy pwetty i can't haz my own babies i waz nutered. and you is vewy nice wooking bunny and so is indy in fact all u buns are very good wooking. haz u had any baby buns? by da way does any bun haz a fwat scweeny my muma does


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Does TV have Wabbit Ears? :?


----------



## MiniLopHop

Fank you, shez da wub ob my wife. All ob us iz neutered too so wez don need to wowry about baby bunneys. Wez can cuddle awl de timez 

Nowpe, mommy has an ol tv, but iz good.

LOL I would wend it my bunney ears, but we haz cable. I try my bestest to get to it (leagend haz it dat tv cablez are da yummiest), but therez a fence in de way!


----------



## lillyen10

*MiniLopHop wrote:*


> but therez a fence in de way!


we haz one too ever scince iz chewed a wirez and no i don't tink dat tvs haz bunny ears and it seems too usually have humans inside but i tink dat some dogs r twapped inside an also in a hmmm wat did muma say it waz called? umm oh ya moovees well anyways der was a moovee called Juno and der waz a bun trapped inside der



p.s. wat do u tink about sissys new avatar pewsonawy i tink its awesome


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

my hooman doesn't get distwacted wit the tv but the COMPUETR! Now dat ting is gweat. She never catches me getting into twuble, because she's too busy on dair.

{Ripley}


----------



## MiniLopHop

Oh we findz de computer annoying! *THUMPS*

Momma looks at de stupid scween raver dan us! We iz too pwitty to be ignored, so we run ober de keys ws;fhqwefjq[weghfqewndcveuirg[qerjio LOL

Lilly's avetar is lovely!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

dats twue. sometimes its annoying, but when I want to go into pwaces where she won't wet me go, den it werks gwate. :happyrabbit:

{Ripley}


----------



## lillyen10

*MiniLopHop wrote:*


> Lilly's avetar is lovely!


thank you she found it on google


----------



## AeroGoes Thump

I neva heard of tv. me and pal are outdoor bunn
any hoomin or bunbun want to see ourrre blog?:bunny19:bunnyheart pwease


----------



## lillyen10

*AeroGoes Thump wrote: *


> I neva heard of tv. me and pal are outdoor bunn
> any hoomin or bunbun want to see ourrre blog?:bunny19:bunnyheart pwease


hewo wecome to ro (rabbits online ) is ur hooman a girl kid?
i see you noo here scince u stawted only on da 21st so i guess ill see ya awound


----------



## AeroGoes Thump

ya! she in pwofile [email protected]
ya


----------



## lillyen10

what gwade


----------



## AeroGoes Thump

Going into gwade seven! What bout woor hommin

Read her blog ti's all bout US! 
Aero's Woes and Thumper's Bumps

aero and thumper


----------



## lillyen10

*AeroGoes Thump wrote: *


> Going into gwade seven! What bout woor hommin


oh! mi hooman is in 6th gwade wite under yows. is canadwa fun do dey haz middle scools?


----------



## AeroGoes Thump

Collzie! Ya! Wes wuv it but they do but ouur hoomin goes to private elementary school then off to highschool!

Wead our blog!


----------



## megs

T.v?? 
That's that big box what my human watches 

I love it!
I watch it with her! It's quite fun! 
They have a lot of things on there!

Harley :brownbunny


----------

